# Service keyless start system



## Bandit (Nov 23, 2012)

So, I loaded up my car with my important stuff in preparation for a move in 36 hours, imagine my excitement when I went to get back in and discovered an issue!

I couldn't unlock the doors with the buttons on the door handles. I used the remote to unlock, got in and started it as normal, by just pressing the button while pressing the brakes. The dash then displays "Service keyless start system"

Well, the keyless start system is working fine, it is only the unlocking doors or trunk that is not working. It does work with the trunk if the doors are already unlocked though and the wireless remote works fine to unlock, I do not need ot use the keys. Any ideas at what I could troubleshoot? I can't try my second keyfob as it is packed in a box right now and I have no clue which box! LOL

Thanks!

p.s. I did search and read a few threads before posting, none were identical to my issue that I found.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

There is something blocking the antenna in the trunk floor. I had the same issue about a year ago on my ltz the keyless sensor is located towards the front middle of the trunk floor. Once you unload you should be fine.


----------



## Bandit (Nov 23, 2012)

mrbean8686 said:


> There is something blocking the antenna in the trunk floor. I had the same issue about a year ago on my ltz the keyless sensor is located towards the front middle of the trunk floor. Once you unload you should be fine.


I love you and makes perfect sense, especially since all my important stuff I loaded in my car instead of uhaul are desktops and servers. Thanks!


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

No problem glad I could help.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bandit said:


> So, I loaded up my car with my important stuff in preparation for a move in 36 hours, imagine my excitement when I went to get back in and discovered an issue!
> 
> I couldn't unlock the doors with the buttons on the door handles. I used the remote to unlock, got in and started it as normal, by just pressing the button while pressing the brakes. The dash then displays "Service keyless start system"
> 
> ...


Hi Bandit,

I'm very sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing with your locks! We will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and discuss this further with them. Please send us a private message in reference to this thread if the extra help is needed. Looking forward to helping with your concern!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

Did you get this fixed ? I had the exact same problem with my car one morning after dropping my son off to school, they ended up replacing , the steering column module and the security module and reprogrammed the keys.. as worked mint ever since ...... *touch wood*


----------



## RitaJ (Jul 9, 2018)

*Keyless System Start Up*

My car keeps popping up with a system icon saying that it needs to be looked at what would that mean?? Is it something I can fix on my own? Or take to the dealership?


----------



## Ysmith7416 (Mar 3, 2020)

Bandit said:


> So, I loaded up my car with my important stuff in preparation for a move in 36 hours, imagine my excitement when I went to get back in and discovered an issue!
> 
> I couldn't unlock the doors with the buttons on the door handles. I used the remote to unlock, got in and started it as normal, by just pressing the button while pressing the brakes. The dash then displays "Service keyless start system"
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem


----------



## Ysmith7416 (Mar 3, 2020)

I am having the same issue with remote, so just I will clear the truck to see if that will solve the problem


----------



## Philkearney (9 mo ago)

I’m having a problem with my car also its saying service keyless system


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If it isn't all the stuff you put in the trunk, I would consider replacing the FOB battery, but if the antenna is in the trunk..... I would listen to what these other guys are saying.


----------



## Blazekm805 (9 mo ago)

Bandit said:


> So, I loaded up my car with my important stuff in preparation for a move in 36 hours, imagine my excitement when I went to get back in and discovered an issue!
> 
> I couldn't unlock the doors with the buttons on the door handles. I used the remote to unlock, got in and started it as normal, by just pressing the button while pressing the brakes. The dash then displays "Service keyless start system"
> 
> ...


Did unloading the trunk fix the problem? I installed a big subwoofer box and have had the "keyless start system" light on since. Im about to take all the equipment out to test, but wondering if this fixed your issue before I start because its a hige task


----------

